# 2016 Youth Calling Clinic - Bay City



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

It"s that time of year again. Taking donations for the Clinic. This clinic has been going on for a few years and is actually one of the highlights of the event (in my opinion obviously). This is where M-S members have shined! We all put our differences aside and put our resources together to make it one of the best youth events of the year. The money from the donation goes toward prizes that are awarded/handed out to each kid who participates. No one goes home without something in their hand.

A big thanks goes out to Jeffery Meyers (dahmer here on m-s), San Sasse and Bob Majdecki how put it on and teach the calling to all the yutes.

I think the first year we had a goal of $500 and we surpassed it hitting $650....and i think we've went past that each year since. This year we will shoot for $1,000. I will leave the post go for about 2 weeks this year and then close it down, write a check to jeff/san/bob and then post another picture of us doing so...just like past years.

Special Thanks to GK calls (Bob and Glenn Alfieri) who have been absolutely instrumental in making youth recruitment a priority in the michigan waterfowl scene.

Please make a friends and family (to avoid fees) donation via paypal ([email protected]) $1 or $5 or $25 or $50...any amount is good. it all goes to a good cause. just donate, the kids have an amazing time and its awesome to see in person.






















can view one of our past years here


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i'll start out with $20.

*TOTAL SO FAR: $20*


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)




----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Thank You Dave (wingmaster22) for $25 donation.

*TOTAL SO FAR: $45*


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Thank You Micah (Wallis) for a pledge of $50 (snail mailing it). much appreciated Micah.

*TOTAL SO FAR: $95*


----------



## stonefly12 (Jul 26, 2011)

Just curious is there an age limit? My son is 2 and walks around with my lanyard and blowing calls all day long he would love something like this


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

stonefly12 said:


> Just curious is there an age limit? My son is 2 and walks around with my lanyard and blowing calls all day long he would love something like this


No age limit. Every youth that participates will get a call and a gift. Nothing better than watching g those little guys.


----------



## dlbaldwin01 (Jan 12, 2008)

Any idea what time it will be held? Or did I miss it on the flyer?


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

dlbaldwin01 said:


> Any idea what time it will be held? Or did I miss it on the flyer?


Usually around 11:00. Check the flyer for the Bay City Waterfowl Festival for all event times.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> It"s that time of year again. Taking donations for the Clinic. This clinic has been going on for a few years and is actually one of the highlights of the event (in my opinion obviously). This is where M-S members have shined! We all put our differences aside and put our resources together to make it one of the best youth events of the year. The money from the donation goes toward prizes that are awarded/handed out to each kid who participates. No one goes home without something in their hand.
> 
> A big thanks goes out to Jeffery Meyers (dahmer here on m-s), San Sasse and Bob Majdecki how put it on and teach the calling to all the yutes.
> 
> ...





Shiawassee_Kid said:


> It"s that time of year again. Taking donations for the Clinic. This clinic has been going on for a few years and is actually one of the highlights of the event (in my opinion obviously). This is where M-S members have shined! We all put our differences aside and put our resources together to make it one of the best youth events of the year. The money from the donation goes toward prizes that are awarded/handed out to each kid who participates. No one goes home without something in their hand.
> 
> A big thanks goes out to Jeffery Meyers (dahmer here on m-s), San Sasse and Bob Majdecki how put it on and teach the calling to all the yutes.
> 
> ...


just an fyi DB, PP still charged me $1.03 fee even though I entered you as "family/friend". Oh well...


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Thank You Dan (Just Ducky) for a pledge of $25!

*TOTAL SO FAR: $120*



> just an fyi DB, PP still charged me $1.03 fee even though I entered you as "family/friend". Oh well...


if on your end you are using a CC instead of an actual verified bank account, i believe that's the fee for using a CC for them. We still see $25.00 come into my account. So technically, you did save the actual transaction fee (would have seen 23.00 or something come in)....just not the CC fee, lol. fees everywhere nowadays.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> Thank You Dan (Just Ducky) for a pledge of $25!
> 
> *TOTAL SO FAR: $120*
> 
> ...


yep....money, money, money. but it did show $25 going to you/the activity


----------



## chasin tail (Mar 31, 2010)

dlbaldwin01 said:


> Any idea what time it will be held? Or did I miss it on the flyer?


X2

I checked their FB page and the flyers didn't list a time. Anyone?


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

We got the calls for the kids donated by GK Calls. Now let's make this one the kids will be talking about for a long time.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

San V. Sasse said:


> Usually around 11:00. Check the flyer for the Bay City Waterfowl Festival for all event times.





chasin tail said:


> X2
> 
> I checked their FB page and the flyers didn't list a time. Anyone?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Thank You David ((dlbaldwin01) for donating $25

*TOTAL SO FAR: $145*


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Well guys that tells us one thing GK Calls stepped up to the plate and now it's our turn to step up and donate whatever you can and make sure we all support GK Calls when we are shopping for new tools to put on the lanyards. I tell yah one of there guys sent me a sound byte of him on a goose call and holy crap!!! I got Goose Bumps it was amazing. I played it at goose camp and said yeah I recorded myself with my new call. It worked till we got into the blind and it just wasn't the same!!! Thanks GK and Thanks Shi for doing your part. Even though I'm downriver I sent my donation in, we all need to get the young guys involved and make it fun for them! This will be our third year going up there and I really enjoy it. Heck it's marked on my calendar and been stashing cash for awhile now. Roger


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Thank you Roger (roger15055) for donating $40!

*TOTAL SO FAR: $185*


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

We are all sportsman on here and we need to stick together! Pitch in and make this show great for the kids remember when we were young and you won something? This calling contest means a lot to the kids and our hunting sports not just waterfowl hunting. Heck everyone starts out hunting one thing and then boom your hunting other things. We need all the help we can get to keep our outdoor sports going. Even five dollars will help and if you have time to be reading Michigan sportsman forums you are into the outdoors and know how to use a computer. 
Thanks in Advance for the help! I have no ties to this but I see the effort these guys put in to help our youth and if they are into any kind of sport you won't see them hanging on street corners up to no good......


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Just sent ya $50


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Final push guys. I need to close this out tomorrow night so that we can get the money to Sans to purchase the gear. Closing it off 12:00am Saturday night. 

share with friends, get this around. we appreciate the support.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Thank you Tom Miller for the $25.00 donating. Tom is always very active in supporting the festival and talkin ducks this time of year. Appreciate hearing from him today!

*TOTAL SO FAR: $570*


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Come on guys, let's crack $600!!!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Want to send a big thank you to Travis (lastflighttaxidermy) for his $100 donation!

*TOTAL SO FAR: $670*


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

big thanks to Steve (TNL) for the $30 donation. smart feller put us to $700 with that. sneaky bastard. 

*TOTAL SO FAR: $700*


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> big thanks to Steve (TNL) for the $30 donation. smart feller put us to $700 with that. sneaky bastard.
> 
> *TOTAL SO FAR: $700*



and with that we are CLOSED. transferring to my local bank now and hopefully can pull of the handoff tuesday with Sans or Jeff. THANKS to everyone for contributions. If you have a chance, stop in and introduce yourselves if you make it out.


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> and with that we are CLOSED. transferring to my local bank now and hopefully can pull of the handoff tuesday with Sans or Jeff. THANKS to everyone for contributions. If you have a chance, stop in and introduce yourselves if you make it out.


Thank you for everyone that contributed for a great event.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Are calling clinics for the kids Sat and Sunday? I'll be swinging through Sunday.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Big thank you to everybody that donated. There will be a lot of happy kids come Saturday. This is one event that I'm proud to be a part of. Doing our part to carry on the tradition.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

jonesy16 said:


> Are calling clinics for the kids Sat and Sunday? I'll be swinging through Sunday.


Yes it will be both days. Saturday is the big turn out day.


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

jonesy16 said:


> Are calling clinics for the kids Sat and Sunday? I'll be swinging through Sunday.


Like Jeff said, Saturday is the big day. Sunday not near the turnout. We gear up for Saturday really. They will get a call for sure, but not so sure about a door prize.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

handed $705 off to San today.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

Well done everyone! Way to give back to the future of waterfowling. May you all have a few limits and maybe a wall hanger or two but most of all a memorable and safe hunting season. Steve


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

would like to make a note to this thread. San made a trip to Webbed Connection to buy items for this event. We received a great discount and Jeff donated $200 toward the cause bringing our grand total to $905.


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> would like to make a note to this thread. San made a trip to Webbed Connection to buy items for this event. We received a great discount and Jeff donated $200 toward the cause bringing our grand total to $905.


Jeff is a great guy! Stop by our sight Saturday or Sunday. There will be plenty on hand and some Banded items as well.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

San V. Sasse said:


> Jeff is a great guy! Stop by our sight Saturday or Sunday. There will be plenty on hand and some Banded items as well.


Ha, just don't tell Amber, I don't need another talking to lol. I think I got peeled for 24 decoys last year when I stopped to BS with you guys....plus I'm in the dog house for another 12 bluebill and splasher flasher the last two weeks.


----------



## cruiseplanner1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Adam you are too much like my boy Devin. He just always has to purchase "something he needs" for duck hunting. Kid has more decoys he never uses than I do overall.Glad you guys were able to get some nice donations. I like how the kid did this on the site. Stop by the DU tent and say hi this weekend.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

cruiseplanner1 said:


> Adam you are too much like my boy Devin. He just always has to purchase "something he needs" for duck hunting. Kid has more decoys he never uses than I do overall.Glad you guys were able to get some nice donations. I like how the kid did this on the site. Stop by the DU tent and say hi this weekend.


Ha, I hear that.....I sold the whole lot last year and bought 12 dozen new ducks. I like decoys, big spreads and always trying to add motion to my water spread. I'll be sure to stop by the booth with the pooch. Is Devin bringing his pup to the festival? 

And of course thanks for the DU donation, much appreciated.


----------



## cruiseplanner1 (Aug 6, 2012)

No Devin will be at Higgins Lake camping with his friend this weekend. She would not behave anyway. He has a way to go with her yet. Look forward to seeing your girl


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

I just heard the calling clinic starts at 1:30.


----------

